
Amazon Simple Notification Service adds SMS Delivery - LiveTheDream
http://aws.amazon.com/sns/sms-help/
======
teljamou
Amazon SNS now supports SMS in the USA. But what about the rest of the world?
USA is around 5% of the world mobile market. We are happy to (re) announce
that with Amazon SNS and Nexmo you can reach the remaining 95% without much
change of your existing code! Using the Nexmo Amazon SDK, you can easily
subscribe your mobile users to a given topic and they will be automatically
notified via SMS when you will be publishing messages. Here is a detailed how-
to: <http://www.nexmo.com/documentation/libs/index.html#sns>

What is also very cool is that you would benefit from Nexmo wholesale pricing
and 1-hop model that cuts out the middle man, improves SMS deliverability and
reduce latency.

